# Newyers Vienna Concert



## hlolli

Who watched thad entertaining fun, from Vienna philaharmonic orchestra today(01/01/07). And how did you like it? Better than last years? I assume thad was brodcasted trough all europe.


----------



## Lark Ascending

I watched the concert and enjoyed it very much. On The Beautiful Blue Danube was as loverly as ever, sharply contrasted with clapping along to the Radezky March. I love the music of the Strauss family - last night I listened to a radio programme about them, and have been playing CDs - a definite Strauss overdose.


----------



## hlolli

Please don't overdose the Strauss family and co hehe.

I did so by watching Tom and Jerry when I was around 3-5.


----------

